# Slippery Elm - How much to give?



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

It is similar to pumpkin I suppose, just in a powder form. You don't usually give it unless you have a dog with digestive issues that you are trying to resolve, so I guess the first thing would be why are you looking at using it?

Usually I give a capsule or a scoop (the size of a capsule), mixed with water and then the food, for every meal for a few days as needed. For boarding dogs we are switching to raw from kibble, we do this and they all do very well with no issues. For 'cronic' digestive issues I use another powder that has more herbs in it. I can send you the name of it if you want (it's more for vomiting, IBS symtoms and so on).

Lana


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Yes, Lana! Please - what is the name of the one you use for IBS? We *think* that Bogey has IBD, not IBS. But would it work the same?


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

This is interesting..never heard of this. Is this specifially made for dogs for is it a human supplement?

Would you find this in a health food store?


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

mybuddy said:


> This is interesting..never heard of this. Is this specifially made for dogs for is it a human supplement?
> 
> Would you find this in a health food store?


Slippery elm has been around for years and used by humans especially for digestive problems and sometimes for respiratory. It can be found in any health food store and often in a grocery store with a large vitamin and herbal remedies section. It can be in powder form or capsule. As noted by an earlier poster, people often give it for a few days to dogs experiencing digestive problems for one reason or another. Among herbs, it's considered highly safe. I'm not sure of the appropriate dosages for dogs.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks..we have 2 health food stores where I am in Taiwan but will check it out. Thanks!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I give Slippery Elm when one of the dogs gets the runs. I give 2 400mg capsules twice the first day then I give one capsule twice a day there after. If it has not cleared up in 3 days I go to the vet. I also fast the dog the first day. The brand i have here now is Solaray.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I use a supplement called "Perfect Form" by Honest Kitchen when my dogs get loose stool, or if we are going to be traveling or showing a lot. It helps! It has Slippery Elm in it.

http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/products/perfect_form.shtml


----------

